
Reasons Behind Layoffs at Gannett, HuffPo and BuzzFeed - dschuetz
https://twitter.com/JeremyLittau/status/1088503510184927233
======
nabla9
Maybe one should look at the quality of journalism those who were cut
produced. Clickbait and rewrite/quoting articles from NYT and WaPo is not
valuable for readers.

In the BuzzFeed there were no cuts to the technology, politics or
investigations teams. Investigation teams are the only jouralistically
valuable part of BuzzFeed.

